# Thompson Center buckhorn sight



## DryDog (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm new to this but hoping someone can help,I have an old T/C PA hunter rifle,it has origainal T/C rear sight,but the blade was replaced with a buckhorn,I contacted T/C,they informed me that was supplied by fox ridge years ago,no longer availible. I'm looking for any other suggestions on getting more of these for my hawkens.thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just checked in The Gun Works catalog and the only buckhorn sites they have are mounted via dovetail. What if you filed off the dovetail and drilled mounting holes through one of these sites to mount on your TC's?
Just an idea. I'll do some checking on other websites and see what I can find.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

YO DOG! I think I found what you want! Go to "Log Cabin On Line".....
ADJUSTABLE BUCKHORN REAR SIGHT for THOMPSON CENTER $42.00 (+Ohio Sales Tax) EA 


50104! 


Similar to our #50106. Designed for use on T/C Hawken and other rifles. Mounts with two screws. Features screw adjustment for elevation, dovetail slide and locking screw for windage. Overall length 4-1/2". Elevation range above barrel is .470" to .590". Comes with full buckhorn insert. Can be used with original front sight on T/C Hawkens.


----------



## DryDog (Aug 17, 2009)

already did that,not what I'm looking for,the good folks at Thompson suggested them,hoping some of the old timers might have one in their possession they might want to part with.by the way,I shot that PA hunter sunday,you better bring extra sodas to rendevous.


----------

